# مساعدة في فتح ملف .rlf بواسطة artcam2008



## فارس الموتور (30 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم يوجد لدي ملفات ارتكام امتداد .art لاتفتح معي على ارتكام2008 فكيف احولها لتفتح معي مع العلم انها انشأت على برنامج artcam2011 ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ksmksam (30 ديسمبر 2013)

اظن انو النسخ الي عندك مكسورة الحمايه؟
لذلك لا يمكن تفتح شي من اصدار اخر
واذاكان اصلي لا يمكن تفتح ملف من البرنامج الجديد بالبرنامج القديم 
لاكن اذا الرسم 3d ， relife بامكانك تحفظ ملفك stl وتفتحه باي اصدار حتى لو من جديد لقديم او العكس


----------



## فارس الموتور (30 ديسمبر 2013)

ksmksam قال:


> اظن انو النسخ الي عندك مكسورة الحمايه؟
> لذلك لا يمكن تفتح شي من اصدار اخر
> واذاكان اصلي لا يمكن تفتح ملف من البرنامج الجديد بالبرنامج القديم
> لاكن اذا الرسم 3d ， relife بامكانك تحفظ ملفك stl وتفتحه باي اصدار حتى لو من جديد لقديم او العكس


اشكرك جدا على ردك وبانتظار التوضيح اكثر من الاخوة المهندسين في الملتقى


----------



## وجد سعود غنايمي (31 ديسمبر 2013)

اخي فارس الشرح الي حكاه اخونا *ksmksam* ما محتاج توضيح
اغلب البرامج بتعتمد نفس الموضوع ..
يعني لو انت اشتغلت تصميم على برنامج 2010 بيفتح على اصدارات 2010 و 2011 و2012 و13 .. وما بيفتح ع الاصدار الاقدم الا يكون محفوظ بالطريقة الي قالها اخونا *ksmksam* ولو ما عرف الطريقة ممكن اشرحلك ياها بالصور 

امنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## فارس الموتور (31 ديسمبر 2013)

وجد سعود غنايمي قال:


> اخي فارس الشرح الي حكاه اخونا *ksmksam* ما محتاج توضيح
> اغلب البرامج بتعتمد نفس الموضوع ..
> يعني لو انت اشتغلت تصميم على برنامج 2010 بيفتح على اصدارات 2010 و 2011 و2012 و13 .. وما بيفتح ع الاصدار الاقدم الا يكون محفوظ بالطريقة الي قالها اخونا *ksmksam* ولو ما عرف الطريقة ممكن اشرحلك ياها بالصور
> 
> امنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق


 أكون شاكر ............من فضلك


----------



## ksmksam (1 يناير 2014)

تفضل ممكن تشرحها واذا معرفت اتركلي المجال


وجد سعود غنايمي قال:


> اخي فارس الشرح الي حكاه اخونا *ksmksam* ما محتاج توضيح
> اغلب البرامج بتعتمد نفس الموضوع ..
> يعني لو انت اشتغلت تصميم على برنامج 2010 بيفتح على اصدارات 2010 و 2011 و2012 و13 .. وما بيفتح ع الاصدار الاقدم الا يكون محفوظ بالطريقة الي قالها اخونا *ksmksam* ولو ما عرف الطريقة ممكن اشرحلك ياها بالصور
> 
> امنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## وجد سعود غنايمي (1 يناير 2014)

ksmksam قال:


> تفضل ممكن تشرحها واذا معرفت اتركلي المجال




اتفضل اخي اشرحها انا بس ما كان عندي الوقت وبالنهاية الفائدة للجميع 

دمتم بكل خير


----------



## ksmksam (3 يناير 2014)

انا مش راح اشرح غير لما تحكي انا مابعرف او تشرح انتا 


وجد سعود غنايمي قال:


> اتفضل اخي اشرحها انا بس ما كان عندي الوقت وبالنهاية الفائدة للجميع
> 
> دمتم بكل خير


----------



## فارس الموتور (3 يناير 2014)

ksmksam قال:


> انا مش راح اشرح غير لما تحكي انا مابعرف او تشرح انتا


خيركم من يبدأ الشرح 
انا في الانتظار وشكرا


----------



## وجد سعود غنايمي (3 يناير 2014)

فارس الموتور قال:


> خيركم من يبدأ الشرح
> انا في الانتظار وشكرا


اخي فارس بعد التحية 
مرفق صورة موضح فيها طريقة حفظ الروليف بعد عمل التصميم
في هذه الطريقة تستطيع فتح التصميم على جميع الاصدارات 
بالاضافة انه يمكنك اضافة نصميم فوق تصميم يعني جلب الروليف فوق تصميم ثاني وتعديله 

ارجو ان اكون قد وفيت 
لكم طيب الاماني بالتوفيق


----------



## وجد سعود غنايمي (3 يناير 2014)

ksmksam قال:


> انا مش راح اشرح غير لما تحكي انا مابعرف او تشرح انتا



لا علم لنا الا ما علمنا الله جل جلاله ... وفوق كل زي علم عليم 

اخي الكريم ksmksam انا اسف اذا انت اضايقت من شيء 
ولكن نحن هنا جميعاً اخوة وجميعاً طالبين العلم والفائدة وكل انسان بيقدم الي بيعرفه بدون تردد او تفكير 
انا شرحت واتمنى يكون صحيح
دمت بكل خير مع تحياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## ksmksam (4 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم
من فضل الله اني اعرف معلومات كثيره عن الارتكام واعطي دورات فيها وخصوصا 3d واعرف مستوى اغلب اصدقائي وبما فيهم زوار المنتدى ليس لديهم معلمات عميقه لذلك انا متاكد انك لا تعرف الجواب الصحيح 
وكان بامكانك الانتظار فاذا انا لم اعرف بعدها تقوم بالاجابه


----------



## وجد سعود غنايمي (4 يناير 2014)

ksmksam قال:


> السلام عليكم
> من فضل الله اني اعرف معلومات كثيره عن الارتكام واعطي دورات فيها وخصوصا 3d واعرف مستوى اغلب اصدقائي وبما فيهم زوار المنتدى ليس لديهم معلمات عميقه لذلك انا متاكد انك لا تعرف الجواب الصحيح
> وكان بامكانك الانتظار فاذا انا لم اعرف بعدها تقوم بالاجابه



اخي الكريم بتقصد ان شريحي غلط ؟


----------



## ksmksam (5 يناير 2014)

http://www.imageupload.co.uk/image/5lS
http://i.cubeupload.com/pmNNSc.png
http://www.imageupload.co.uk/image/5lu
http://www.imageupload.co.uk/image/5lx
http://i.cubeupload.com/q7g096.png


----------



## ksmksam (5 يناير 2014)

بالترتيب الصور من الاعلى الى الاسفب
الصور 1و2و3 للحفظ الملفات stl 
والصور 4و 5 للاستيراد
وطبعا شرح مع برنامج 2008 واي سؤال انا جاهز


----------



## وجد سعود غنايمي (5 يناير 2014)

ksmksam قال:


> بالترتيب الصور من الاعلى الى الاسفب
> الصور 1و2و3 للحفظ الملفات stl
> والصور 4و 5 للاستيراد
> وطبعا شرح مع برنامج 2008 واي سؤال انا جاهز



يعطيك العافية للشرح استاذي الكريم 

ويا ريت نشوف شي من شغلك وابداعاتك في بعض التصاميم من شغلك حتى تكون الفائدة عامة 

دمتم بخير


----------



## ksmksam (6 يناير 2014)

انا لا احب العمل كمصمم ولكن افضل العمل كمدرب artcam 
مارأيك بهذا الرسم طبعا هي قطعه كنب كلاسيكي اعطاني الصوره وقمت برسمها 
طبعا تحتاج لتعديلات نهائيه
http://i.cubeupload.com/oJDHUG.png


----------



## الميلبي (6 يناير 2014)

الله يووفقك .. حلو


----------

